# 2K11 Rogue Python 1401 flex relay help.



## 2K11Rogue (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I bought a Python 1401 remote start for me 2011 Nissan Rogue and cant seem to understand the flex relay. I realize that is just a regular relay. I have the installation guide but still dont get it. I have installed all other kinds and types of remote starters before but never came across a remote start with a "flex relay." Is there a diagram that can help?

Remote Start, (H3) 8-pin connector 
H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT 
H3/2 RED/WHITE +12V FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2/FLEX RELAY INPUT *?????* 
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT *NOT USED* 
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT 
H3/5 RED +12V FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT 
H3/6 PINK/WHITE IGNITION 2/FLEX RELAY OUTPUT *NOT USED* 
H3/7 PINK/BLACK FLEX RELAY INPUT 87a (IF REQUIRED) OF FLEX RELAY *?????* 
H3/8 RED/BLACK +12V FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT *?????*


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

H3/3 you don't want heat in the car when you start it, I thought you have done these before? Its just like any other remote start with two relays built in, go from there. the main harness on any remote starter is all the same, this one has a little twist to it(two relays).
So keeping with that, PINK is used ORANGE is used, VIOLET is used, follow me here?


----------

